# FA Forums - Migration Stress Test



## Dragoneer (Mar 18, 2008)

Okay, gang.

So, as some of you may know, the FA forums have been running incredibly slow of late. Really slow, in fact. Well, we've been aware of that and have been taking steps to alleviate this discomfort and make the forums speedy.  Because we like to make you happy.

But we need your help to test the new forums server and see if it needs further tweaks before we do the final move!

[align=center]*http://forums.furaffinity.net*[/align]

Hit the forums, create lots of threads, fill it up. Report any problems, slowdowns or bugs here! Your existing forum usernames/passwords will all work, so all is good.

*Known Issue:*
* When posting new threads or editing old ones the formatting bar does not seem to be displaying 100%. *FIXED!*


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh, and for those wondering, www.furaffinityforums.net will be phased out over time. The new address, once the move is done, will be http://forums.furaffinity.net. The same will happen for our wiki, too.

They are still hosted on a separate server OTHER than Fur Affinity, so in the event FA goes down, the forums (and the link to them) will still remain active. Huzzah!


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 18, 2008)

Will furaffinityforums.net redirect users to forums.furaffinity.net for a while?


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 18, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Will furaffinityforums.net redirect users to forums.furaffinity.net for a while?


Naturally.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 19, 2008)

Hrmm. Everything seems to be going fine on the test. May as well go ahead and finalize migration soon.


----------



## Eevee (Mar 19, 2008)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> They are still hosted on a separate server OTHER than Fur Affinity, so in the event FA goes down, the forums (and the link to them) will still remain active. Huzzah!


Which box controls DNS?


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 19, 2008)

Eevee said:
			
		

> Which box controls DNS?


Network Solutions. DNS is hosted on their side.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 19, 2008)

I've actually noticed one problem with the test forums, though it might just be Opera (I haven't really had the time to test more thoroughly). It's that the Quick Edit system tends to idle out and do nothing when I attempt to bring it up, requiring me to force a full edit instead. I can still Quick Edit just fine over here, with the typical latencies we've all been dealing with, but...

Plus it's felt like the server itself is a bit shaky in response times, but that could just be MyBB at work.

EDIT: Looks like those issues were solved during the move. Response is faster than ever.


----------

